# Sanction knarzt im Tretlagerbereich



## TigersClaw (24. Dezember 2008)

Jungs ich hab ein Problem:

mein neues Sanction knarzt im Tretlagerbereich ziemlich heftig, ich finde die Ursache nicht. 

Innenlager sind beide fest
Beide Hauptlager sowie die beiden kleinen iLink-Lager ebenso
Kettenblätter sind auch fest.
Kette schleift nicht am Umwerfer

Was könnte das noch sein? Ich glaube es ist seit der vorletzten Wäsche, habe mit viel Wasser nachgespült. Das Geräusch hört sich ähnlich an, wie das einer verdreckten Kette, nur viel lauter, aber nur wenn ich hart reintrete. Bei normaler Fahrt is nix zu hören.

Hilfe


----------



## Kruko (24. Dezember 2008)

ist an den Tretlagergewinden etc. auch etwas Fett?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (24. Dezember 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Jungs ich hab ein Problem:
> 
> mein neues Sanction knarzt im Tretlagerbereich ziemlich heftig, ich finde die Ursache nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich kanns dir sagen woran es liegt.

Ich habe meins davor gut 5-6mal komplett auseinandergelegt.War völlig verzweifelt,-das knarzen war immernoch da.Alles zich mal abgeschmiert,mit Teflonscheiben zwischen untergelegt..immernoch geknarzt

Also ging der Rahmen zurück an GT.Was war?Bei Hauptlager schön dick eingefettet ,Rahmen ordentlich mit schmiere eingesäut,und nebenbei den Rahmen im Steuerrohr eingedellt...(was ich aber selber auf der Arbeit auf ner CNC Fräse gerichtet habe)

So in dem Falle hat GT leider völlig versagt,denn das Knarzen war immernoch da.Letztendlich ein griff ins Klo.Ich war nach der Aktion so frustriert,dass ich mal selber nach Oldenburg fahren wollte...

So und nun die Lösung

Das Knarzen kommt von den *AUFALLENDEN*

Mache sie raus.Fette ordentlich die Auflageflächen,die Schrauben,alles ruhig dick auftragen.Fest zusammenschrauben.Was rausgequakert is abwischen.
Fertig.100%still 

Ps:Vielleicht sollte ich mich als Mechaniker bei GT bewerben? 

Fröhliche Weihnachten 

Rafael


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Dezember 2008)

Wäre zu schön gewesen, das ist es leider nicht. Es können eigentlich nur noch das oder die Innenlager sein.


----------



## gremlino (24. Dezember 2008)

Sattelstütze..........hatte ich beim LTS auch, hätte schwören können, es kommt von den Horst-Links oder der Wippe.

Tatsächlich hat der Flite sich an der Syncrosstütze einen geschubbelt und das hat sich auf den Rahmen übertragen


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Dezember 2008)

Die Stütze kanns nicht sein, erstens gefettet, zweitens tritt das Knarzen auch im Wiegetritt im Stehen auf. Es kommt eindeutig aus dem Tretlagerbereich, werden morgen die Lager mal tauschen.


----------



## speedy79 (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahre NOCH kein Sanction - aber hoffentlich BALD das 1.0er!
Kann von den Knarz-Erfahrungen meines I-Drive 5 berichten.
Es lag letztendlich an dem Fett im Hauptlager vom Vorderrahmen/Hinterrahmen und Tretlager U-Block.
Nach dem ersten Öffnen war ich geschockt, viel zu wenig und zu dünnes Fett wurde verwendet.
Die Lager sind eigentlich für die Ewigkeit und die können nicht die Ursache sein
Nach gründlicher Reinigung der Lager, Lagerflächen, Lagerschalen (in den Äusseren habe ich Sand gefunden) wurde neu abgefettet (keinen Bremsenreiniger verwenden, nur Lappen)
Teflonfett hat nicht lange Abhilfe geschafft, nach ein paar Ausfahrten im Nassen kamen jedoch wieder Geräusche hervor.
Endgültige Abhilfe hat Industrielagerfett (sehr zäh) gebracht.
Überschüssiges ist gründlich zu entfernen - zieht Schmutz förmlich an.
Das gleiche habe im auch mit beiden Ausfallenden gemacht - seit dem ist komplett Ruhe im Alu! Aktion war im August und bis dato ist es Ruhe (trotz sehr vieler Ausfahrten im Nassen)

Auf eine Reinigung mit viel Wasser verzichte ich bewusst, Dreck und Wasser gelangt zwangsläufig in die Lagerstellen. 

Vielleicht konnte ich Dir ein wenig helfen - Zum Aufbau der Lager siehe Zeichnungen:
Mach mal ein paar Fotos von deinem Sanction und schicke Sie mir im Gegenzug


----------



## SpeedyR (24. Dezember 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Stütze kanns nicht sein, erstens gefettet, zweitens tritt das Knarzen auch im Wiegetritt im Stehen auf. Es kommt *eindeutig aus dem Tretlagerbereich*, werden morgen die Lager mal tauschen.



Also haste die Ausfallenden gefettet?Lasse dich evtl *ned täuschen* dass es ausm Tretlagerberich kommt.Weil bei mir hat sichs nämlich auch angehört.

Fährst du Hollowtech 2?Ziehe die Schalen,Kettenblätter,und die Pedale nach (evtl andere Probieren)

Ansonsten falls du die Hauptlager zerlegen solltest.Ordentlich fett ist die Lösung.Beim anziehen aber aufpassen.Die Schraube ist ruckzuck abgerissen.Ziehe so weit,dass sich die Schwinge/Innenlager noch recht leicht mit der Hand bewegen lässt.Dann is gut.

Die Achsen selbst sind sehr simpel aufgebaut,und bestehen an sich nur aus einem Lager und einer Passhülse pro seite.
Das die Lager jetzt schon was haben glaube ich kaum.Sind übrigens ganz normale Standart Headset Industrielager 

GRüsse Rafa


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Dezember 2008)

Ja Rafa, ich hab heute vormittag noch die Ausfallenden komplett demontiert, gereinigt und dick gefettet, ohne Erfolg. Morgen probier ich mal ein anderes Innenlager, hab noch eins liegen. 

Wie demontiert man die beiden grossen Hauptlager? Das da zwei Schrauben sind hab ich schon gefunden, aber wie kriegt man die grossen Teile dann raus? Die haben so eine Verzahnung, sieht aus als wenn man ein spezielles Werkzeug braucht.

Speddy Du bekommst noch Post, hab Deine Mail gelesen, aber bin noch nicht zum Antworten gekommen


----------



## SpeedyR (24. Dezember 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ja Rafa, ich hab heute vormittag noch die Ausfallenden komplett demontiert, gereinigt und dick gefettet, ohne Erfolg. Morgen probier ich mal ein anderes Innenlager, hab noch eins liegen.
> 
> Wie demontiert man die beiden grossen Hauptlager? Das da zwei Schrauben sind hab ich schon gefunden, aber wie kriegt man die grossen Teile dann raus? Die haben so eine Verzahnung, sieht aus als wenn man ein spezielles Werkzeug braucht.
> 
> Speddy Du bekommst noch Post, hab Deine Mail gelesen, aber bin noch nicht zum Antworten gekommen



Die Hauptlagerschalen demontiert man mit nem handelsüblichen Innenlagerwerkzeug.gibts von div Herstellern:
FSA






Original Shimano  TL UN 47 S






Brauchst unbedingt 2 davon.

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## mani.r (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte auch alles zerlegt im Tretlagerbereich, schön gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut.
Zwei Monate später war es wieder da das Knartzen. Wieder alles zerlegt aber es ging nicht weg. 
Bei mir waren es die Dämpferhülsen. Hab sie gereinigt und alle Übergänge mit Fett eingeschmiert. Seit dem habe ich Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (5. Januar 2009)

Gibt's schon was Neues?
Ich hatte sowas auch mal und nach langem Suchen hab ich den Übeltäter ausgemacht: das Schaltauge!!! Nach großzügigem Fetten war Ruhe.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Januar 2009)

Ich bring das Rad am Mittwoch zum Dealer, habs noch nicht geschafft. Werd dann berichten.


----------



## alf2 (5. Januar 2009)

Da ich das Problem auch schon von meinem IDXC kannte, hab ich meinen Sanction Rahmen gleich vor der Montage zerlegt und dick gefettet. Ich habe dazu wasserdichtes relativ dickes und zähes Wälzlagerfett verwendet .

beide Hauptlager
Ausfallenden
Tretlager
 Wie es geht, findest du hier:

http://www.gtbicycles.com/GT/tech/disassembly/disassembly.html

http://www.gtbicycles.com/GT/tech/Assembly/Assembly.html

Das IDXC läuft seither knacksfrei (2 Jahre) und das Sanction auch schon ein paar Monate. Es ist übrigens ein bekanntes Problem, die US-Foren sind voll davon. Z.B. hier: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=452889


----------



## speedy79 (24. Januar 2009)

Gibt es mittlerweile was neues? Fehler gefunden und ausgeräumt?


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Januar 2009)

Nein, der Händler hat lediglich die Hauptlager nachgezogen, aber nicht gefettet, obwohl ich ihm das explizit gesagt habe. Er hatte noch bei GT nachgefragt, und dort hat man ihm gesagt, das ich mit dem Knarzen leben müsste ... ganz böser Fehler ... mein näxtes Enduro wird definitiv kein GT mehr.

Ich werde das Rad wieder hinbringen, wenn das Rad dann immer noch knarzt nocheinmal, und dann wird gewandelt. Weigert sich der Händler, wird sich mein Anwalt drum kümmern.


----------



## SpeedyR (24. Januar 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nein, der Händler hat lediglich die Hauptlager nachgezogen, aber nicht gefettet, obwohl ich ihm das explizit gesagt habe. *Er hatte noch bei GT nachgefragt, und dort hat man ihm gesagt, das ich mit dem Knarzen leben müsste* ... ganz böser Fehler ... mein näxtes Enduro wird definitiv kein GT mehr.
> 
> Ich werde das Rad wieder hinbringen, wenn das Rad dann immer noch knarzt nocheinmal, und dann wird gewandelt. Weigert sich der Händler, wird sich mein Anwalt drum kümmern.



Ich muss dir sagen,dass die Antwort von GT eine gandenlose Frechheit sei.

Ich mein,mein Sanction haben sie auch nicht auf die Reihe gebracht.Ich aber im nachhinein.Seitdem ruhe.

ANBEI: Sollte sich das ganze hinziehen.>Schmeiss das Rad ins Auto,und komm bei mir vorbei.Ich bekomme dein Sanction knarzfrei 
(ernst gemeint,ich weiss du wohnst n ganzes Stück weit weg)

Beste Grüsse Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (24. Januar 2009)

Rafa, ich weiss wo das Problem liegt, es ist eins der Hauptlager, sehr wahrscheinlich das untere. Ich müsste mir nur das Innenlager-Werkzeug besorgen, dann würde ich das auch hinkriegen ... allerdings klingt Dein Angebot verdammt verlockend, zumal ich dann ein supergeniales Lobo und ein DHi bewundern könnte 

OT: Wieso verkaufste Dein Sanction, isses überflüssig geworden?


----------



## SpeedyR (26. Januar 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Rafa, ich weiss wo das Problem liegt, es ist eins der Hauptlager, sehr wahrscheinlich das untere. Ich müsste mir nur das Innenlager-Werkzeug besorgen, dann würde ich das auch hinkriegen ... allerdings klingt Dein Angebot verdammt verlockend, zumal ich dann ein supergeniales Lobo und ein DHi bewundern könnte
> 
> OT: Wieso verkaufste Dein Sanction, isses überflüssig geworden?



Überflüssig nicht.Es juckt halt seit dem Force nach Carbon ,aber neee...Rafa 'reiß dich zusammen...

GRüsse Rafa


----------



## SpeedyR (1. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend!

Ich habe seit gestern beim ein merkwürdiges metallisches "klong" Geräusch beim Einfedern (zb übern Bordstein)

Jemand schon ein ähnliches Problem am DHX Air gehabt?

Ich habe kein Buchsenspiel,auch am Dämpfer selbst kann ich drucklos kein Spiel feststellen.

GRüsse Rafael


----------



## SpeedyR (3. Februar 2009)

Es wird immer besser


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Februar 2009)

Autsch, das nix gud


----------



## mani.r (3. Februar 2009)

Kommt es aus dem Zugstufenrädchen oder ist es ein Haarriss?
Haarriss hatte ich schon mal bei einem DHX. 
Der Service bei Toxoholics war auf jeden Fall sehr gut und schnell. Nach 3 Tagen hatte ich einen neuen Dämpfer.
Trotzdem - ärgerlich.


----------



## SpeedyR (3. Februar 2009)

Ich habe es nach dem saubermachen etwas genauer begutachtet.Einen Haarriss kann ich nicht erkennen.Ich werde morgen eine kleine Testrunde drehen.Im Stand nach ein paar mal komprimieren sehe ich zumindest nicht viel.

Wird dennoch ein Fall für Toxo sein.

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Februar 2009)

So, ich war heute nochmal mit dem Riesenbaby beim Dealer, wir haben zusammen beide Hauptlager geöffnet, sie waren knochentrocken, abgesehen von einem Hauch von Kupferpaste am Gewinde der Achsen. Alles schön saubergemacht, und dick gefettet ... und es ist nichtmal mehr ein Hauch von Knarzen oder ähnlichem zu hören.

Dicker Minuspunkt für GT ... und ein dicker Pluspunkt an die wissende Gemeinde


----------



## alf2 (6. Februar 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Alles schön saubergemacht, und dick gefettet ... und es ist nichtmal mehr ein Hauch von Knarzen oder ähnlichem zu hören.


Sag ich doch!


----------



## guacamole007 (18. März 2009)

Das ist ja nen super Forum hier..... Nachdem sich bei mir duch das knarzen schon Hornhaut auf den Trommelfellen gebildet hatte.... habe ich Gestern mal die Lager (Hauptlager,Tretlager, etc.) vom Dealer fetten lassen und siehe da..... Hunde, Fußgänger, kleine Kinder, Kühe, Schaafe etc. müssen ab jetzt leider wieder weggeklingelt werden...

summa summarum: der Hauptlager Tipp hilft auch beim Force 1.0

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2009)

Na dann zeig uns mal Dein Force.

Mein Sanction ist seit dem Fetten total unauffällig, und es macht Spass wie Sau. Ich liebe mein Sanction, wie alle meine GTs


----------



## guacamole007 (18. März 2009)

Da wars noch fast Jungfräulich.... hat aber auch noch nicht geknarzt... Ich kann ja mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder machen für die Versicherung brauch ich die eh..... Aber Recht haste super Teil..... wenns nicht knarzt.....


----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2009)

Nettes Teil, schon gewogen?


----------



## mani.r (11. April 2009)

Bei mir kam das Knartzen wieder. 

Was ich bis jetzt noch nicht geschmiert hatte waren Ausfallenden hinten.
Zerlegt - geschmiert - zusammengebaut - nix mehr.

Ich liebe mein Sanction.
Das Ding macht alles mit, schön kurz, wendig, laufruhig. 
Hab meines schön straff abgestimmt, da sackt kein Hinterbau weg, lässt sich genial beschleunigen und springt wie Sau.
War letztes Jahr eine Woch in Livigno im Bikepark und habe meinen Downhiller nie vermisst.
Ach, jetzt schweife ich ab und freue mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt - gleich...


----------



## guacamole007 (11. April 2009)

komisch.... hatte bei mir auch so vor ner Woche wieder angefangen..... nachdem ich mir den Fred nochmal genau durchgelesen hatte hab ich auch gleich die Ausfallenden geschmiert und wie erwartet: weg wars..... Garry's Bikeschmiede verzichtet in letzter Zeit wohl komplett aufs Fett (wird wohl bei denen mit Gold aufgewogen), an dem Rad war bis jetzt alles was ich aufgemacht hab Knochentrocken... ach die Sattelstütze ist auch ne potentielle Knartzquelle... eigentlich sollte ich mal GT Deutschland schreiben und fragen was die dazu zu sagen haben ...  ist bei euch auch der nette Aufdruck (handcrafted bicycles since 1972) des Carbondeckels vom Lenkkopf nach dem zweiten mal anfassen abgegangen?

Nur noch ne kleine Anmerkung, bis auf das knartzen was leicht durch Fett komplett beseitgt wird und der schlechte Aufdruck auf den Carbonteil ist das ein super Rad was ich sofort wieder kaufen würde .....

guacamole007


----------



## guacamole007 (11. April 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nettes Teil, schon gewogen?


 
nee, da meine Gewicht höheren schwankungen unterliegt macht das für mich keinen Sinn


----------



## alf2 (11. April 2009)

Schade, mich hätte das Gewicht auch interessiert.


----------



## guacamole007 (11. April 2009)

Nagut, überzeugt.....
ABER!!! Kein Sanction!!! 09er FORCE 1.0
nach drei mal wiegen wurde es nicht mehr 


Guacamole007


----------



## alf2 (11. April 2009)

Mit Pedalen?!

Mein Sanction wiegt fast 3kg mehr!!!
Ich hatte es gestern auf der digitalen Hängewage und musste schlucken als sich die zwischen 15,45 und 15,50 einpendelte (mit dicken Schläuchen und Maxxis Swampthing Reifen mit Minions komme ich auf 15,25).

Das 2008er Force 1.0 war von GT mit 13,7kg angegeben.
Hast du an deinem schon herumgetuned?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (11. April 2009)

Eine Personenwaage ist nur ein Schätzeisen.+1kg mind. dann passt es grob.Ich tippe eher auf 14kg+

Genau gehts nur mit ner Hängewaage 






Zwischen dem Force und dem Sanction sind gerade mal 90-100gramm Gewichtsunterschied (ohne Dämpfer).

Meins hat aktuell mit den SP Minions und den neuen (schwereren) Hope Bremsen 15,1kg.Und da sind wie beim Alf wirklich keine schweren Teile verbaut.

Gewicht hin oder her.Mein Sanction fährt sich einfach genial.Ab und zu kanrzt es wie bei jedem anderen auch,aber das Idrive ist nunmal recht pflegebedürftig 

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## TigersClaw (12. April 2009)

Mein 2009er 1.0 liegt auch bei 15.5 kg inkl. Pedalen, bis auf Sattel und Griffe alles original.


----------



## guacamole007 (12. April 2009)

Wahrscheinlich hab ich ne Handanfertigung mit Helium in Reifen und Rahmen und keiner hat's bis jetzt gewußt ... aber mal ehrlich was machen die 1 oder 2 Kilos unterschied bei nem Fahrergewicht von 85 Kilos? Und ne digitale Fahrradwaage im Mikrogrammbereich werd ich mir dafür bestimmt nicht kaufen ..... zumal Reifen im abgefahrenem Zustand ja bestimmt leichter sind (nur so als Tipp für die Gewichtsfetischisten )..... Übrigens sind in der Gebrauchsanweisung der Waage plusminus 2 Kilo angegeben 

Ich fahre lieber als auf den letzten Millimetern zu wiegen 

Guacamole007


----------



## dummundhilflos (18. Juni 2010)

hallo zusammen,

wollte den thread noch mal zum Leben erwecken.Die Tips hier sind echt Gold wert.Hätte auch schwören können das der Knarzton aus dem Tretlager- oder Hauptlagerbereich kommt.Beides habe ich sorfältig abmontiert,gereinigt und gefettet.
Meiner Meinung nach hat sich das Ansprechverhalten dadurch zwar verbessert aber das Knarzen hat sich nicht eingestellt.
Also die Ausfallenden abgeschraubt,ebenfalls gereinigt und gefettet,drangeschraubt und nu ist Ruhe im Karton...


----------



## dummundhilflos (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

um die Hauptlager auf der Kettenblattseite vor Schmutz zu schützen passen Flanschabdeckungen EP 305 DIN 3443 1" übrigens optimal.
einfach den Rand auf den richtigen Durchmesser zuschneiden.
hinter dem Kettenblatt sieht man es kaum und das lager ist ziemlich gut abgedichtet....


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2010)

Wenn Du uns jetzt noch verrätst, wo man die Teile bekommt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dummundhilflos (24. Juni 2010)

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.protecinfo.de/gfx_artikel_detailansicht/EP%2520305.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.protecinfo.de/produkt_detailansicht.php%3Fgid%3D24%26ruid%3D2&usg=__CDORspqjWBieqgH2nMqXGlo2Itg=&h=149&w=207&sz=5&hl=de&start=3&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=TSUPIIH2uBZ65M:&tbnh=76&tbnw=105&prev=/images%3Fq%3DEP%2B305%2BDIN%2B3443%2Bform%2Ba%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26tbs%3Disch:1

so sehen die aus,vielleicht ma beim Rohrleitungsbauer fragen.
ich kann dir auch einen schicken.ich hab nur unten einen rein gemacht.
oben sieht etwas doof aus.


----------



## haterrespect (11. Juli 2010)

hi,
ich will mal das untere Hauptlager an meinem Force 09 fetten. Hab alles auseiandergeschraubt, aber das untere Tretlagerteil (U-förmig) vom unteren Lager nicht abbekommen. Gibt es da einen Trick oder hilft wie immer Gewalt?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Juli 2010)

Hast Du die Achse rausbekommen?


----------



## haterrespect (13. Juli 2010)

ja, die Achse ist raus, aber das u-förmige Teil mit dem Tretlager dran will nicht ab.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Juli 2010)

Ordentlich ziehen, das  hängt nur bissl fest.

Das wir uns auch richtig verstehen, die Achste ist das grösse ~4cm bronzefarbene Teil, nicht die Konterschraube, die ganz zuerst raus muss.


----------



## haterrespect (17. Juli 2010)

ja ja, die Achse besteht aus zwei Teilen. Ein kurzes und ein langes. Beide sind raus und das Teil will trotzdem nicht ab. Hab jetzt so mal ordentlich fett reingemacht. Beim nächsten Auseinanderbauen, werd ichs nochmal versuchen.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juli 2010)

Dann klemmts einfach nur. Nach der Achse kommt nix mehr, was halten könnte. Also einfach fest ziehen.


----------

